# الصيانة الدورية لجهاز الرنين...



## المسلم84 (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يحتوي الملف المرفق على تقرير للصيانة الدورية لجهاز الرنين ال Mri 

اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه...
وشكراا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (24 أغسطس 2008)

thanke you very much


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على عطاءك المميز .

نثمن حضورك المتواصل وحرصك واهتمامك .

شكر وتقدير على جهودك النيرة وتسلم.

البغدادي


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود طايع (25 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عيســـى (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## biogenious (25 أغسطس 2008)

thks kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (25 أغسطس 2008)

باااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فداء (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جميل


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا يااخي


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## المسلم84 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتكم
وبارك الله فيكم...


----------



## amod (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يباركك على هذه المعلومات وعلى مشاركاتك المميزة


----------



## shadyqamar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## elbarsi (2 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وربنا اديك العافيه:56:


----------



## belal-alsharaa (3 يونيو 2009)

يسلمو كتير على الفايل ووفقك الله


----------



## قانعة (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ياريت يجي لي يوم اكون بنصف خبرتك ادعي لي لاني محتااااااجة


----------



## المتابعة (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور موضوع شيق 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

